# Ordering seeds



## Spookyashell (Sep 1, 2014)

I have decided to order seeds for my next grow so I know *** I'm growing.

 I like the heavy stuff more than the high stuff. I use Cannabis to relax and stress down after work as well as help me sleep, so I like the "downers" more than the high flyer strains. So It will be indica.

What strain would you recommend? I have to order from europe.
Was looking around here, but wanted your advice before I make a order.

http://sensiseeds.com/en/filter/en/cannabis-seeds


----------



## bud88 (Sep 2, 2014)

I would suggest some Trainwreck but I dont think they have them....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2014)

Check out the single seed center www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com for all the seeds and strains you can stand to look at. Romulon is a good downer strain. Also, Bluehell is one that will solve insomnia guaranteed. The blue and purple strains typically are relaxing, "couch-lock", sleeping strains. My favorite for relaxing but not getting too relaxed is Larry OG kush that isn't ripened too far. If you want it to be more down then you just allow it to ripen a little longer.    When you have a couple hours to burn, take a browse of the single seed center. You will look and read until your eyes feel like raisins.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2014)

Hushpupies experience with Larry OG is different than mine.  Larry OG is 60% sativa.  That which I have grown is not a relaxing strain at all.  I'm thinking that you are going to want to be looking for something with a lot of indica in it. I am trying Hashberry for the first time--supposed to be a nice laid back indica.


----------



## Spookyashell (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the tips.


----------

